# Squeaky hub



## jesuslike (Aug 6, 2005)

I have a 2001 GXE with those crappy/cheap hubs (bought the car used).

I have noticed that a couple of the hubs are squeaking. I have tried to tighten them many times but a couple will not tighten enough to stop the squeak or they loosen quickly.

Any ideas as how to fix this?


----------



## dsmracer (Jul 30, 2005)

when does it make the squeeking sound...when you're breaking, accelerating, both? is that the only noise you hear, or can you hear rumbling coming from your wheals, a grinding sound, or can u see oil leaking from end of axle housing? the squeaking could be a number of things, that's why i need to know the answer to these questions first.


----------



## giorno (Aug 22, 2005)

Check out my reply to "squeaky noise from hub cap" posted by sara2005.
Hope this helps


----------



## dsmracer (Jul 30, 2005)

giorno said:


> Check out my reply to "squeaky noise from hub cap" posted by sara2005.
> Hope this helps


his problem isnt from the hub caps...its just from the hubs. If you catch the problem before anything else happens to it, it wont cost you as much. but i cant tell you what you need to fix until you answer my questions of what's wrong with it...


----------



## Grndslm785 (Sep 29, 2005)

*your squeaky hubcaps*

I had the same problem on my car. It isnt anything serious, its just that the hubcaps rattle because they are not able to be tightened that much. I just bought alloy wheels for the car and that fixed my problem. I would just get a new set of hubcaps that snap in rather than screw on.


----------



## zax_swyre (Oct 4, 2005)

jesuslike said:


> I have a 2001 GXE with those crappy/cheap hubs (bought the car used).
> 
> I have noticed that a couple of the hubs are squeaking. I have tried to tighten them many times but a couple will not tighten enough to stop the squeak or they loosen quickly.
> 
> Any ideas as how to fix this?



Holy COW! I have the same problem and the same car. Those hubcaps are total CRAP! When you hit a small bump they squak against the wheel. It is embarassing when people ask you what is wrong with your car. They squeak especially if you put wheel blackening grease on the wheels (the shiny stuff) because it drips on to the black wheel rim and makes it extra sticky and squeaky.


----------



## jesuslike (Aug 6, 2005)

If only I had the money ($300 at the local salvage yard) to buy alloy wheels, but that is not a wise place to put my money at this time.

If you come up with a fix for this please let me know. I don't want to buy some of those cheap looking after-market hups that you can buy at Target just to get rid of the squeak.


----------



## fyrstrtr05 (Oct 6, 2005)

*same problem*

i cant believe thats all it is... i have a the same model with the same hubs. i get the same rattling and squeaking sound when i drive over cracks and holes. it started when i heard a scraping sound on my left tire , i thought something had happened to my brakes or something.I even changed my struts thinking it would solve the problem. I cant stand that noise. i think im gonna go with the alloys.


----------



## zax_swyre (Oct 4, 2005)

If you want a quick fix and don't have money for the alloy's you can just take off the hubcaps. I did it it looks kind of "racer like". No more squeak.

I know it is the hubcaps, I was driving over cracks and my friend who works at Jiffy Lube was hanging out the window and he was listening to it up close. Also if you take your hand and wiggle the hubcaps around when the car is parked you can hear the same squeeak. :hal:


----------



## steve_00altimase (Dec 31, 2005)

I just posted this on a similar thread.

The problem with the hubcaps, as was stated before, is that they don't tighten like other caps do. These are tightened onto the lug nuts, and the outer edge rubs along the rim as you drive. I used to drive a GXE with these hubs and got that very annoying queeking. I fixed it by running a bead of silicone sealer around the outer edge of the hub cap where it rubs on the rim. After it dried completely, I put them back on and the sqeeking was gone. It's been about 8 months. My brother drives that car now, and there stil isn't any squeeking.


----------



## 72chevy (Jan 2, 2006)

Had the same problem here. The hubcap has 5 pegs that press against the steel wheels. Either they wear down over time or their just not molded long enough but the will squeak and rattle no matter how tight you torque the plastic lugs. My solution: get some 3/8 rubber Fuel line and cut it into 5 one inch pieces. Shove one on each of the 5 hubcap pegs about 3/4" leaving about 1/4 over the end. Reinstall the hubcap and gently press on the hubcaps rim till flush with wheel. Six months later and still no rattles. Two feet of fuel line should do the trick and it's cheap.


----------

